# Wooden Dowel Storage Ideas?



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

What practical ideas do you guys have for storing dowel rod? I usually keep a couple of pieces of common diameters around from 1/8" to 1/2" and wherever I put it, it seems to be in the way, hidden behind something or falling over.

I'm sure some of you folks have clever ways of storing it so different lengths are accessible.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Cardboard mailing cylinders.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I've tried that but then I can't find the shorter pieces.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

I used a bunch of pieces of 2" pvc...cut to different lengths...clumped them all together...glued them with pvc cement...then used small angle brackets to fasten them to a square piece of 3/4" plywood that sits on the floor and is movable. Works well for my needs.


----------



## jraksdhs (Oct 19, 2008)

*same as rob....*

although i fastened my PVC tubes to a mobile cart i built for small cut-offs. Works well for me.

jraks


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thin wall ABS pipe. Cut in lengths, starting at 3", 6", 8". The bottoms are sealed with a small disk of wood. If you drill a 3/8" hole in the front, and a smaller hole in the back, you can use the 3/8" hole as an access for a screwdriver to mount the pipes to a bench or wall. The reason for the 3, 6 and 8 inch pipes, is it is a quick reference. If you need a 4 inch piece, you would remove it from the 6" pipe. If the piece of dowel is to small to stick out of the 3" pipe, it isn't worth keeping. Of course, if you use smaller pieces than that, then you just cut a smaller pipe to hold them.

After reading this, I don't think that I explained it very well. Did I?:laughing:


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Great ideas! I knew you guys would come through!

What I have been using that worked okay but not great: I put a coffee can on the floor next to the wall. About 2 feet above that I attached another coffee can to my pegboard. This one had the bottom cut out. Short dowels were trapped by the bottom can and the longer ones went from the bottom through the top. The problem was the medium length dowels that would hang out and get in the way of things.

I'm thinking of your PVC pipe ideas but with clear plastic tubes. Hmm. I wonder where to get tubes like that in different lengths.

Bill


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

I store mine length wise near the top of my pegboard racks, easy to see and get to yet out of the way.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

I deal with these folks quite often...

http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=24353&catid=592


----------



## Woodcrafter (Dec 29, 2009)

*Dowel Storage Ideas*

Here's what I've done. Actually have another unit made from 4" as well. Piece of PVC, wooden plug for the bottom, couple of bandsaw cuts, and a hole drilled in the top back edge for hanging, and you're in business


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Woodcrafter,

Thanks for the picture. I think I will steal your idea and add another cut-out or two in the pipe. That would let me see different lengths of dowels and pull them out through the holes.

Bill


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

Haven't done it yet but I am planning on making a cupboard 8" square (inside dim.) by approx. 60 inches high to store dowels. ( You could section it off for different sizes )

Lilty


----------

